# AVE discounts



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anybody know any good sites for finding out what's the cheapest way to travel by AVE taking into acount we are not eligible for any of the usual discounts for age, disability etc, only possibly my daughter who is 17?
Where can I find out about discounts?


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

The site you need is "seat 61".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

amespana said:


> The site you need is "seat 61".


Thanks for that link. The site has a wealth of information, but...it's not really what I'm looking for.

I want to know if there is any other site, apart from RENFE itself, where you can find discounted AVE tickets. I think not, as it seems to be a regulated area, but does anyone know of anything?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

on topic but of no help to you...I received my 'gold' card in Madrid Friday. 25% discount fri-sun and 40% discount mon-thurs....sweeeeeet


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

down here the gold card is available to anyone over 60 . i remember one had to have nie status . there is a group of people who come over here every year for 8 to 10 weeks winter vacation , and this year they went down to fuengirola railway station with their passport paid the 5euro and 10 cent and were given a gold card. one chap went down with his sister and she was only staying for 10 days and she got one, as they were planning a few trips to seville,, ronda etc. the rules must have changed because 6 years ago my wife and i had to produce a nie. there is a flat 40% discount off the local train service which runs from malaga city centre taking in the airport -torremolinos- benalmadena and finally the terminus in fuengirola, it other stops in between. i dont know what the discounts are on the longer distances , its probably the 25 and 40% as already mentioned.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

The biggest discounts can be made by booking in advance on the net. For instance, the basic tourista price for a return trip from Granada to Madrid is shown as 68.40 each way, however when actually making the booking a whole range of discounted fares become available, in this particular case I was able to get the price down to 68 Euros return.... Of course certain restrictions apply you can only travel on the trains selected by you at the time of booking, tickets are not changeable within 7 days of travel and others which apply to the specific ticket you choose to purchase...


----------



## WomBatt (Sep 10, 2012)

You do not need any other website but that of RENFE. The discounts are there. Any other site is an agency and will charge you extra.
There is a comprehensive guide to use, discounting and purchasing on line and covering all known trials and tribulations when using the site if you google 
'Madrid: Buying Renfe Tickets Online' 

(I am unable to give you the URL as I have not made enough posts.)


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Renfe do an app in itunes and android both are free to download and you can change the language to english hope this helps


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Surely since May 2011 they might have travelled thirty times round Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Surely since May 2011 they might have travelled thirty times round Spain.


We could have done - but we haven't.
Still reading the thread though!


----------

